# E111



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

We are in Cap Agde,France and my husband fell out of the drop down bed yesterday morning at 4am.It was obvious he had damaged his left hand, bleeding and swelling. A kind neighbour on the site offered to take him to Bezier Hospital on his motorbike. He was admitted and had an operation yesterday afternoon on two broken bones in his hand. The problem is that our E111 were out of date and there wasn't time to apply before we left UK. Have tried to phone - they have this automative service but you are left hanging on the phone in a queue. We need them to issue new ones and Fax to the hospital. I have seen on the website that we can apply when we get home but pay up in the meantime which quite prepared to do. It is our fault not to checked they were up to date but having lots of family problems over the last 2-3 years we had not been out of the UK. With seasoned traveller on MHF perhaps someone can recount their experience of contacting the E111 website or an email address, phoning would be favourite but Orange did not make out Iphone work from Fr to UK as they said they would. Another phone call? We shall be here longer then anticipated and the taxi 2 ways yesterday totaled 100 euros!!!
I shall also have to drive the van home. 
Wendy


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I fractured my wrist whilst in France in January this year. Although I had my EHIC card with me I decided to simply pay on the spot and claim it back when I returned. I had no problems getting through on the phone when I returned and I was refunded in full without any problems. However the department dealing with refunds is massively snowed under and it took them about 3 months to make the payment but other than that no problems. Good luck and I hope your husband's injury is not too bad.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your hubby's accident. You shouldn't have pushed him so hard!

I have ordered EHIC's (new name for same card) from the website in the past but only to be sent to home for routine use. I would imagine you would need them sent direct to the hospital and imagine that is best done by talking directly to someone in the UK.

If you have travel insurance you may be able to get them to deal with it directly, otherwise think you need to bite the bullet and get back on the phone and sit in the queue.

Keep your reciepts to aid your rcovery of as many out of pocket expeses as you can get. I doubt if taxi fares will be covered, but they might be if you have a comprehensive insurance.

Good luck and if you do get stuck, let us know. We are about 3 hours north of you (maybe not even that far) and would offer what assistance we could.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I applied for E111 last year. Never received it.
This year I re aplied and was informed that I had a valid card, but it would be reissued. That was 6 months ago. I still have not received it.
I despair at times. If I owed the government money I am sure they would find me.


Dave p


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Must be going to the wrong address Dave.
I've applied online 3 times now and always comes within 4 days.
You can renew up to 3 months ahead of expirey.

just persist it is free afterall


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You may be covered on you Van insurance worth a phone call.

Andy


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

It is best not to rely on the Health Card as your only form of insurance.

When my wife dislocated he shoulder when she fell of her bike near Agen in August it required an operation and two nights in Agen hospital. Fortunately I was insured with the CC who were fantastic. The accident happened Saturday lunchtime and by first thing Monday morning the hospital were in receipt of a certificate from the CC guaranteeing all costs. We did have valid health cards which I believe covered about 80% of the costs.
A local guy stopped and phoned the Emergency Services. The Pompiers who attended and transported her to the hospital were fantastic as were all the hospital staff. The local guy was fantastic and transported me and the bikes back to the MH which was about 5km away. The hospital found me a nice spot within the hospital grounds to park the MH and use as my base. It was a fairly traumatic experience for me to see her carted off in a red ambulance but was made a lot less so by the actions of the French people and the CC Emergency Officers.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Just wondering if your hubby came out of hospital today and if so, are you managing ok? Have you sorted getting him and the MH home yet or is that a treat for the coming week?

Good luck to you both and hope he is soon feeling much better!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

As regards the EHIC card in France the card entitles you to the same treatment as French residents with a _Carte Vitale _- but that covers a percentage of some costs ONLY - it does not cover the cost of overnight stays in hospital - the French residents generally have health insurance to cover these extra costs........

If I go to see my GP here it costs €23 payable in cash direct to him/her. If I need an injection from the nurse (or to have bloods taken) and she charges €6.08 (from memory - I know it is an odd sum and has gone up recently) and later get billed for the lab work on the blood samples.

Just to make you aware that you may have to pay "upfront " and reclaim later.

So if you are detained in hopsital you may well find a bill for accommodation and food after the stay - and that can be considerable....

the one thing that makes a hospital stay slightly less anxious is that frequently you get a glass of red wine with lunch - as part of the normal allocation........ (around here it apparently is an excellent local red wine too)

Just one other thing to be aware of.....

I believe (but have not had it confirmed), that in some Spanish hospitals you may also find yourself charged for the cost of an interpreter if you do not speak Spanish....... (well they have a large deficit to clear don't they and the locals do not need such a service so you can appreciate why it is justifiable....).

So extra cover is desirable although you may never need it. This os one case where I genuinely hope that you never recoup the costs of the insurance.

Dave


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*E111 0r rather EHIC. re accident in van*

Hi Dave, no such luck as a glass of wine!!! two nights stay, food basic, plastic cup coffee and water. no tea. but have done a good job of pinning and plating his broken bones back together. Off to local hospital this afternoon to get it dressed. (every two days) Not sure what we shall do yet - leave and I drive and he get Xray in 2 weeks in UK(Bezier want him back for that! ) 
Wendy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If you can get back to the UK (with copies of X-Rays) then your local #clinic will happily take him on,

the X-Rays will normally come as print outs - but that is quite OK as it simply shows what was wrong and what they have done.

BUT the biggest difficulty you face now is getting back, it's a long drive for one person who will also have to everything else for the van and for him......

this is one time when I would be VERY tempted to use the autoroute since it is fairly easy driving and navigating although it does cost real money.......

I doubt that recovery would be possible if you are insured on the MH - so there really is little choice but do make sure you have plenty of pain-killers that he can and will take as even pinned and plated it can be uncomfortable (says he with experience).

Alternatively, if you decide to stay in or near Bezier for a fortnight your travel insurance MAY be willing to pick up the extra costs involved - but that of course depends on how urgently you have to back in the UK.

We are not on your direct route North, but if you want to break your journey here then we would happily welcome you if we are around at the time you need a stop. We have a couple of trips in the offing - including Spain for a couple of weeks in a couople of weeks time.

Feel free to PM us if that would help but don't feel you have to reply, we will not be offended!

Dave


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: E111 0r rather EHIC. re accident in van*



ambegayo said:


> Hi Dave, no such luck as a glass of wine!!! two nights stay, food basic, plastic cup coffee and water. no tea. but have done a good job of pinning and plating his broken bones back together. Off to local hospital this afternoon to get it dressed. (every two days) Not sure what we shall do yet - leave and I drive and he get Xray in 2 weeks in UK(Bezier want him back for that! )
> Wendy


Wendy, When we returned to Corfe Mullen after Lesley's broken/ dislocated shoulder episode we had very quick service from the NHS. The local Doctor saw her straight away and within 3 days she was seen at Poole Hospital Fracture Clinic. Physio was arranged swiftly at Wimborne Hospital and that is still ongoing.
We hope you have a safe return, we think about you as we walk past your house on our daily walk. If there is anything we can do just PM me.
Ray


----------

